# The Dreaded limp, help.



## egbutler1

Hey all, 
I never knew that this place existed and I am so glad I found it, a community for pit lovers amazing! Anyways I have a question that hopefully someone can help me out with. I noticed "Trouble" my 18mo old blue nose pit was favoring her left leg. I did a search on here and read a few posts about people who have had similar problems but wanted a fresh point of view. Basically she will put weight on it and won't at some points. I did an exam on it and she won't wince in pain when I touch it anywhere, I also rotated her knee and she won't wince in pain and I can't feel anything out of place (knee cap or patella). I noticed it last night after we got home from our standard 2 hr play time where she did really run hard. She couldn't get up on the couch very easily and was favoring it like I said sometimes not putting weight but for the most part she will. She was fine all day for the most part so I took her out today for our 2 hr play time and she was fine running like 100mph around the park . It seems that she only has a problem with it after waking up from a nap or just after exercise. Any thoughts? When should I take it to the next level and take her to a vet? Thanks guys and gals I am so happy I found this place! You will be seeing me around a lot. 

Semper Fidelis,

Emerson


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

· *Muscular Injuries in Dogs*
o Muscle injuries, including sprains and strains, are very common in dogs. ​o This type of injury in a dog is characterized by swelling and a loss of the ability to move the injured joint. ​o Dogs with a muscle injury will usually be able to place some weight on the hurt leg.​o*Veterinary help should be sought if a dog's limping has not improved in 3 to 5 days.*​· *Canine Ligament Injuries*
o A serious orthopedic knee injury in the dogs is a ruptured cruciate ligament. ​o When the anterior cruciate ligament (the ligaments that prevent the ends of the femur and tibia from moving back and forth across each other) is torn, the joint becomes unstable. ​o This causes the femur and tibia to move back and forth across each other and *puts too much tension on the ligament causing it to tear*. ​o Torn anterior cruciate ligaments in dogs must usually be repaired by surgery.​o The most common reasons for the occurrence of this injury is when the dog slips on a slippery surface, *makes a sudden turn while running,* or is hit by a car. 
*My dog I had growing up was a 100lb Heinz-57 aka, a mutt; he tore his ACL when he turned abruptly while running full speed. His limp progressively worsened and he barely put any weight on his leg; his back legs became two different sizes because he would not put any weight on the injured one. Well, we were recommended to the Veterinary School at the University of Georgia where he had experimental surgery. This was 12 years ago so I do not remember specifics but they did something involving fishing wire in his knee. It helped a great deal but he still limped on occasion and was never really 100%. I am sure your girl has probably pulled something so just watch her closely and keep her calm. Hope this helps somewhat.*
​· *Tendon Tears in Dogs*
o Although not as common as ligament injuries, tendon tears or strains can be quite painful for dogs. ​o Tendonitis or inflammation of the tendon can occasionally occur with excessive running or jumping by the dog. ​o Treatment for tendonitis in dogs involves rest and anti-inflammatory drugs.​


----------



## Aireal

good post mama

also if you dog is limping she should NOT still be aloud to run or play alot, i know it may make you crazy but she should be on kennel rest and leash to go potty for about the next 4-6 weeks to help whatever she may have pulled healed, as always i recommend going to the vet as i am not one, but if it where MY dog she would be on intense kennel rest

good luck 

oh and WELCOME GLAD TO HAVE YOU ABOARD


----------



## MY MIKADO

Vendetta goes through bouts where she limps. I make it a point of taking her swimming and letting her run on sandy surface rather than the hard road( I live on a dirt road but still it is packed down. I also don't let her jump I only let her run abit then I work on other things that uses her mind so she will be tired(and I can have some peace).


----------



## egbutler1

Sweet, yeah yet again she is fine this morning. But I am keeping a very close eye on her. She is kenneled up and so far so good and she won't have the "geebs" as we call em' you know full of energy and doesn't know what to do with herself for at least a few more hours. I'm not to sure what it could be still but I'll be watching her and if no improvement is had in the next few days we are headed to the vet. Thanks a million!


----------



## ames

my mikado, sand is the worst for bad ankles, sprains and leg injuries. stick to hard surfaces, sand makes their paws try and compensate too much for the uneven earth and could cause other injuries or make the current limp worse. (same for humans, stay out of the sand if you have bad anything wrong people, especially back or feet issues lol)

My pup is still in the middle of semi lockdown now, 2 short walks a day and a few tosses of fetch, close by no hussling. My vet said even though he is not limping anymore, stay in the semi lockdown for 2 more weeks after the limp disappears. Full lockdown, no walks, just bathroom breaks and chew toys was for 6 weeks. Poor Gargamel is not gonna have any more summer by the time he can play again. She said that if you don't give it time to heal 100% they could have issues their entire lives. Gargamel runs soooo fast I am so nervous the first day he goes for it he will re injure it. UGH just don't need 12 weeks of lockdown, these 8 have been bad enough. All he wants to do is play play play!!!!


----------



## Wingman

One thing you need to realize about pit's is that they won't show pain. So even if your pup is limping at one point, then you inspect the leg, they may not show any signs of pain, these dogs have a high pain tolerance. 

I'd keep your dog on kennel rest for a few days. They hate it, but you gotta do it. Recently my dog cracked one of her back nails in half right thru the qik, and she couldn't do any running or playing for nearly 3 weeks. It sucked, but it had to be done..


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Wingman said:


> *One thing you need to realize about pit's is that they won't show pain. So even if your pup is limping at one point, then you inspect the leg, they may not show any signs of pain, these dogs have a high pain tolerance. *


:goodpost::goodpost: very true


----------



## egbutler1

Update: Well bubbles is doing great, I am watching her closely and after a few days kennel rest she's good to go no more limp. I'm not doing any exercise with her for awhile still just to be sure but all seems to be good. Once I feel she's ready (4-6 more wks) its just swimming for a few weeks she loves that and it'll be easier on her. Again thanks i'll let you all know if anything else pops up.

- Emerson


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

egbutler1 said:


> Update: Well bubbles is doing great, I am watching her closely and after a few days kennel rest she's good to go no more limp. I'm not doing any exercise with her for awhile still just to be sure but all seems to be good. Once I feel she's ready (4-6 more wks) its just swimming for a few weeks she loves that and it'll be easier on her. Again thanks i'll let you all know if anything else pops up.
> 
> - Emerson


good to hear! definitely take it easy though  btw great name!


----------



## egbutler1

pitbullmamanatl said:


> good to hear! definitely take it easy though  btw great name!


Well not sure which your referring to myself or my dog but both are great so thanks lol.


----------



## gabulldog067

Hi. Thanks for posting that. I have same problem with my boy. Been taking him in but no one even suggested an X-ray. So tomorrow we're going for X-ray so we can rule out Artheritis and Dysplasia. (he's 9 years old). I will update this thread. Thanks All! Great Forum. APBT Forever!


----------



## gabulldog067

LOL, "Bubbles". I love it.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

i had the same issue with my girls back left leg. I think she zoomied all crazy in the back yard right out of her crate and maybe pulled a muscle. I put her on rest for 3 weeks, very short walks. In a month she was totally fine and now we are back to our normal workout routine.


----------



## jmac

My dog loves the beach and water but it don't like him, he will get locked up and i can barely get him out of truck after beach or run, then he is bed ridden for 3 days. He was pretty much destin to be a house dog. Maybe little walks here and there and that would still lock him up or have him limping, started giving him pills vet gave us which did nothing but empty wallet and surgery wasn't a option so we tried condrotin for dogs you get at costco, he is a new dog, i dont let him on the sand anymore but he can run, jump and swim without any of his old symptoms, so happy!


----------



## Mike7777777

Hey guys so the only reason i signed up to this this is because i know how you feel and i want to help. Number one 99% of people on here dont know whats wrong with your dog and are speculating which probably is worse. Now i am speaking from experience i am 99% sure whats wrong with your pup is not a torn ligament or muscle issues. I took my dog to the vet and did an xray and few tests after i had the same exact problem and its a problem with his hind hip joint. He needs to be put on glucosamine and its a common problem with pitbulls. But PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE i plead with you to stop being cheap and take him to a vet to make SURE!


----------



## DickyT

Mike7777777 said:


> Hey guys so the only reason i signed up to this this is because i know how you feel and i want to help. Number one 99% of people on here dont know whats wrong with your dog and are speculating which probably is worse. Now i am speaking from experience i am 99% sure whats wrong with your pup is not a torn ligament or muscle issues. I took my dog to the vet and did an xray and few tests after i had the same exact problem and its a problem with his hind hip joint. He needs to be put on glucosamine and its a common problem with pitbulls. But PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE i plead with you to stop being cheap and take him to a vet to make SURE!


Mike did you only read the first post from the OP? The OP reported back that the pup was doing better. Also this was from 2010, with no update from the OP since then... So hopefully within 4 years it got better and a vet had been seen. Either way, I doubt they will see your response as their Last Activity: 10-28-2010 07:28 PM

Good recommendation to see a vet! Bad recommendation that it is 99% a hip issue though. So many things can go wrong with a dogs leg, and no one on the internet can provide a proper diagnosis.

Also a dig at calling them cheap? Find a bigger soap box to preach from why don't ya....

And welcome to GP!


----------



## jttar

:goodpost:

X's 2. Thanks Dicky saved me some typing.


----------

